# Fasttech Batteries ( Not A New Product)



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (14/11/13)

i see fastech is shipping batteries once more

at 40$ via global speed services
at the moment cannot afford to pay 40$ for shipping only right now ( got a car to fix)

or is suppliers could stock a couple of these would be awsum

was wondering if people would be interested in these and splitting the shipping fees
you can add whatever else you'd like i think the shipping remains the same




they are 15a samsungs

while they are not imr they are stil lsafe chemistry bats and at 10.5$ a pair its a good buy

then ther is the sony 30a for extreme subohming

*

*


----------



## iPWN (15/11/13)

My package of Sony's was shipped over a month ago and no sign of it yet , very frustrating !


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

iPWN said:


> My package of Sony's was shipped over a month ago and no sign of it yet , very frustrating !



From fasttech? Did they use hk or singpost? If so its your batt might not hav passed hongkong customs .. thats why they using speedservices for battery oders and thats why you pay the 40$ i played around with my cart it doest mater if u ad one or more pairs shiping is still 40$ .. thats the reason for this thread 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy (15/11/13)

Can it be the first group buy has arrived???


----------



## iPWN (15/11/13)

Yeah from Fasttech , when i ordered there was no option to choose other methods. I think it went with HK ill contact them and see what's going on.

Thanks for the info Twisted !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/11/13)

Was about to check out now since i need a new mod .. and those batteries are all sold out 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

I think let's rather search for a group buy opportunity for MKNE batteries. Then I will join. Just not form FT.


----------



## Derick (24/11/13)

We can get our hands on Efest batteries from the manufacturer - if anybody would consider that an option as well - and we would be happy to participate in a group buy.

They would ship in a matter of days

But we would be up for an MNKE group buy as well


----------



## Melinda (24/11/13)

This is Efest's product catalogue and price list if you guys what to do the Efest battery, MOQ is 50, I'll be willing to run with this.

Derick can load it on the site, not publicly viewable, we can put a guesstimate price there, if it's more you can pay in and if it's less you will be contacted to pay more, we will post the link here, we won't beable to cover shipping to you since our profit margin usually does this but with the group buy there is no mark up. We will do counter to counter with speed services or what ever is the cheapest option at the post office/couriers I will look into it.

Please also note that this price list excludes shipping, vat and import duties you can at the very least double this price, they use TNT for shipping so it's not cheap. We can work the shipping price on a % bases so you only pay the part of the shipping for the amount of batteries you take.

Any other Ideas let us know. Please also remember we are in this with the group buy, there will be no Profit added to this item from our side however the batteries we buy for ourselves will be loaded with a profit margin on the site.

If there is interest I will start a post on the group buy forum. 

MNKE was a problem last time I checked I can't remember what it was, I believe it was the shipping DHL wont deliver to SA and to send TNT to go pick it up was just too expensive...not 100% sure anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/13)

LOL, i want to get excited guys, but really dont understand the lingo yet  or what these battery types mean....


----------



## Derick (24/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> LOL, i want to get excited guys, but really dont understand the lingo yet  or what these battery types mean....


 
No worries - that is what forums are for 

MNKE and Efest are brands of battery know in the e-cig community.

They make 'high drain' batteries - batteries than can deliver a lot of power without damaging the battery.

The batteries are 'IMR' batteries - long story short, it is a safer chemistry than standard Li-Ion batteries -meaning the chances of them failing (burning up) is a lot lower when they are put under high strain (such as when people use sub-ohm coils)

So they are mainly for the RBA side of things, but even for people that use standard coils, these are better simply because they are of much higher quality than the average battery.

EDIT: Check out http://batteryuniversity.com/ if you have time and interest, they have everything there you ever wanted to know about batteries and how they work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/13)

Ok thanks for the quick response Derick. Good luck with the batteries. Will get there probably one day. Wont be surprised if someone starts connecting their e cig directly into the power socket in the wall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Wont be surprised if someone starts connecting their e cig directly into the power socket in the wall.


Already been done 

People use PC power supplies to get a constant 12v source that they tone down a bit, and vape from there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/11/13)

Id be intrested on the efest any imr high drain bats with 10 amp plus discharge rate


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/11/13)

Yeah, they have a 30amp one now  - Check the attached PDF on Melinda's post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/11/13)

Yeah the the 30 amp one a are highly recomended these days can vape at .2 ohms lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

The Efest has button tops and the MNKE flat tops? Think the Efest is lithium manganese, which is a safer chemistry, like the AW IMR. Personally only use the AWs.


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

I would definitely be interested in those 30A bad boys. I also would like some 350's
My panasonic 3400's are taking shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/11/13)

Matthee said:


> The Efest has button tops and the MNKE flat tops? Think the Efest is lithium manganese, which is a safer chemistry, like the AW IMR. Personally only use the AWs.


 
The 30A Efest is flat top - but I believe they can make it button top if you ask - I'll ask Melinda to check with their sales girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

I'm busy designing a psu that is variable between 5 watts and 70 watts. Will make the perfect desk vaporizer. 

About the batteries, what i need/want is a few 10A batteries, then just one or 2 mnke batteries for messing around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm busy designing a psu that is variable between 5 watts and 70 watts. Will make the perfect desk vaporizer.
> 
> About the batteries, what i need/want is a few 10A batteries, then just one or 2 mnke batteries for messing around.


 

70w will vaporize your lungs there will be none left lol


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> 70w will vaporize your lungs there will be none left lol


It has been done hey.
0.2 ohm, quad coil ithaka. 
Bishop Heals call it the highlander. 
3.7 volt, 0.2 ohm. Gives you somewhere in the high 60's 
I have a gut feel that might be a little hot for most people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/11/13)

I'm in for the efest group buy ill probably take 4 or so batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kriban (24/11/13)

count me in as well, batteries are going to be much harder to get due to shipping regulations, I ordered from fasttech and after a month of waiting it returned to them by Hong Kong post .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (24/11/13)

I'll take 4x of the 1600 mah 30amp 18650's Derick !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

I'll take 2 x Item no. 3887 and 2 x Item no. 1086's. How do we do this then?


----------



## Melinda (24/11/13)

MOQ is 50 per model, so I suggest we pick the most popular model and go with that one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

What do you guys think of the 3887's then? Can we get a group order together for 50 units?


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

TylerD said:


> What do you guys think of the 3887's then? Can we get a group order together for 50 units?



What is the difference between them?
Where us that item number from so i can read some?


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

3887's is the item no. they give on the pdf. 18650's 30amp. The 1086 ones is 18350's.


----------



## Derick (24/11/13)

We can take 30 of the 3887 - 18650, 30 amp, 1600mAh

So we need 20 more to make the 50 MOQ (Minimim Order Quantity) - we can probaby get less than 50, but then the price will go up
Any other models will depend on how many people in this forum want to take


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

Derick said:


> We can take 30 of the 3887 - 18650, 30 amp, 1600mAh
> 
> So we need 20 more to make the 50 MOQ (Minimim Order Quantity) - we can probaby get less than 50, but then the price will go up
> Any other models will depend on how many people in this forum want to take


Ok, i'm in for 3 units


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

3 here as well.


----------



## iPWN (24/11/13)

4 here ! Also what's the MOQ on the Luc V4 charger ( 3939 ) ? i would love one of those ! P.S sent a customer your way Derick and Melinda , he ordered two protank mini V2's and a pack of coils


----------



## Kriban (24/11/13)

Finally our first group venture 
my order depending the MOQ is met with the others 
3887 x 2(i am in)
3682 x 2
3164 x 2


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

That LUC V4 charger does look tempting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jakes (25/11/13)

Derick said:


> We can take 30 of the 3887 - 18650, 30 amp, 1600mAh
> 
> So we need 20 more to make the 50 MOQ (Minimim Order Quantity) - we can probaby get less than 50, but then the price will go up
> Any other models will depend on how many people in this forum want to take


I will take 3 of these


----------



## Derick (25/11/13)

iPWN said:


> 4 here ! Also what's the MOQ on the Luc V4 charger ( 3939 ) ? i would love one of those ! P.S sent a customer you way Derick and Melinda , he ordered two protank mini V2's and a pack of coils


Thank you!

Ok, seems we have enough interest for the 30A batteries, Melinda will get the quote and post it in the group by section and I will load the battery on the site.

I know some of you want some other stuff as well, but we can only get them if we can make up 50

Maybe if the other vendors want in we can do it, will see tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eviltoy (25/11/13)

Ill take 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (25/11/13)

5 of them 30amp batteries that is


----------

